# Need to replace my tire



## 89California (Oct 6, 2008)

I am currently using:

2 front tires - Accelera Alpha 195/50/R16
1 right rear tire - Accelera Alpha 195/50/R16 (W/ BULGE AND NEEDS REPLACEMENT)
1 left rear tire - Goodyear Eagle F1 195/50/R16

Here are my questions:
- Any comment about Accelera tires?

- Is it ok if I use 2 different brand of tires for my ride? (e.g 3 tires are Accelera at 1 tire ay Goodyear)

- Or should I use 2 different brand of tires but in pairs? (e.g. both accelera) and rear (e.g both goodyear)?

- Do I need to replace my tires in pairs? Because my left rear tire has bulge.

Sorry but am just a newbie and this is my 1st time to replace a tire.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It's normally best to use the same brand/style on all four wheels. However using two different brands in pairs is OK. The right rear tire should be replaced with another Goodyear Eagle F1 195/50/R16.


----------



## 89California (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice suggestion sir! Ok, I'll look for a Goodyear tire for my right rear mag wheels.

Or if the Goodyear tire cost a lot I may opt to buy 2 new Accelera tires so all my tires will be of the same brand.

If this happens, I shall use my current Goodyear tire as my spare.

Thanks again.


----------



## Fix (Nov 15, 2007)

the one witha bulge if its what i think it is, a broken cord, you need to change that tire ASAP with a spare and replace that tire! That is very dangerious to ride on... I broke a cord on my tire yesterday and a few miles down the road my tire blew up and shreded my bumper and my body kit! not to mention it was a pain to try to replace a tire with a leaking spare in the effin soft ground with a busy highway beside you! look up discount tire direct. i think they also sponsor this forum or are just advertised a lot on this forum, they do have cheap deals, and it sounds like u might also want to invest in a slightly smaller tire. the 195 50s and up strain ur car a lot! trust me, I use to counter people on this forum when they said you can't fit 195 50s on ur car with 16''s, because I had them on mine, they caused a great deal of damage, I lowered the size to a 205 40 16. And normaly it isnt a good idea to ride on 2 differnt tires on the same axel, (they also say it on some tires as a warning). the tread isnt the same and can knock ur car off balance given the right circumstances...
-Fix


----------



## 89California (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi Sir Fix,

Thanks for this additional input. 

I bought our Nissan Sentra Wagon (California) fitted with 195/50/16. I know the stock is only r13. 

I am newbie when it comes automobile so I hope you could elaborate more about "the 195 50s and up strain ur car a lot" and "they caused a great deal of damage".

Is it also true that 16 mag wheels can affect the accuracy of my odometer reading?


----------



## Fix (Nov 15, 2007)

any time you adjust the size of a tire or rim, or both, the speedodometer will need to be recalburated for accurate speed readings... Also the larger ur tires and rims are the more RPMs your car has to throw down inorder for your wheels to turn, so pretty much if you upgrade to larger rims and tires you normaly down grade some qualitys unless you do everything right... so in short, the larger it is, the heavier it is, the more strain on your engine. Also your struts and axels may ware quicker unless you do some modding... I'm sure your car will do find on 16''s I would just reconmend smaller tires if ur a bit of a spirited driver... 

-Fix


----------



## Fix (Nov 15, 2007)

Oh yeah, just don't try to drive to crazy like drifting ak power slideing the FWD car with small sidewalls on smaller tires... you shouldn't drift any car honestly unless its been properly built to do so.

-Fix


----------



## 89California (Oct 6, 2008)

Our Nissan Sentra Wagon (California) is basically a family car. I seldom drive fast. The fastest I got is 80km/h...hehehe...

So, with this data, am I alright with 195/50/16? or I still need to use 205 40 16?

How can I recalibrate my odometer reading?


----------



## 89California (Oct 6, 2008)

As I mentioned before I am using the following tires (w/ 80% tire thread):

2 Accelera Alpha 195/50/16 front tires 
1 Accelera Alpha 195/50/16 right rear tire (w/ bulge and needs replacement)
1 Goodyear Eagle F1 195/50/16 left rear tire

Option 1: (Brand new purchase)
2 pcs. Goodyear Ventura 195/50/16 (Code 3406) for the rear tires 

Option 2: (2nd hand purchase)
4 pcs. Accelera Alpha 205/50/16

I need your inputs, thanks!


----------



## 89California (Oct 6, 2008)

is it ok to buy a brand new tire with a code 3406 (manufactured on the 34th week of 2006)?


----------



## 89California (Oct 6, 2008)

will there be any problem if I switch from 195/50/16 to 205/50/16 tires?


----------



## 89California (Oct 6, 2008)

89California said:


> is it ok to buy a brand new tire with a code 3406 (manufactured on the 34th week of 2006)?


Guys, I bought this tires because I can't back out since I already made a down payment.

I just hope I can use it for 4 more years even it was manufacture on the 34th week of 2006. 

I read on an Internet article that tires have 6 years of lifespan.


----------

